# Gothic 3 plötzlich in Zeitlupe mit Neon Geometrie



## niraka (26. Dezember 2007)

*Gothic 3 plötzlich in Zeitlupe mit Neon Geometrie*

Hi,

Gothic 3 läuft neuerdings  zeitweise richtig langsam und es blitzen zeitweise neonfarbene Dreiecke auf.   
Selbst auf den aller niedrigsten Einstellungen.

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem ?

Mein System:
AMD 64 3200 (2000Mhz) (64 Bit)
Geforce 6800 GS 250 MB
1500MB Ram

PS: Hab den Community-Patch 1.5.2 drauf (und natürlich den Offiziellen 1.2)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 plötzlich in Zeitlupe mit Neon Geometrie*



			
				niraka am 26.12.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Gothic 3 läuft neuerdings  zeitweise richtig langsam und es blitzen zeitweise neonfarbene Dreiecke auf.
> Selbst auf den aller niedrigsten Einstellungen.
> ...



kann es sein, dass die graka überhitzt? oder nen defekt hat? hast du übertaktet?


----------



## niraka (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 plötzlich in Zeitlupe mit Neon Geometrie*



> kann es sein, dass die graka überhitzt? oder nen defekt hat? hast du übertaktet?



Möglich ist natürlich alles ... hmm .... wäre es aber dann nicht erst gut, und nach 20 Minuten (oder so) würden erst die Fehler auftreten ?

Übertaktet habe ich nicht ! 
Aber meine Treiber sind ca ein Jahr alt. Könnte es daran liegen ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 plötzlich in Zeitlupe mit Neon Geometrie*



			
				niraka am 26.12.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > kann es sein, dass die graka überhitzt? oder nen defekt hat? hast du übertaktet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, es könnte sein, dass druchein update des games der alte treiber wiederum ein porblem hat. installier halt mal neue, sollte man eh regelmäßig tun.


----------

